

"It couldn't be stupider, and that's why it's brilliant" Yishan Wong on Dogecoin - spb
https://www.quora.com/What-does-Yishan-Wong-think-about-Dogecoin/answer/Yishan-Wong

======
dragontamer
For those who don't know, Yishan Wong is the CEO of Reddit.

